# Here are different ways to cool the Canon EOS R5, watercooling and more



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 26, 2020)

> DIY Perks on YouTube have posted a 20-minute video showcasing how they developed different cooling methods for the Canon EOS R5.
> The first attempt was installing a DIY water cooling solution. What was interesting with this, was firmware v1.0.0 still gave the overheating warning at about the 20-minute mark, proving that part of the original EOS R5 firmware overheating safety measures was the internal timer. However, after updating to firmware v1.1.11, the water-cooled Canon EOS R5 recorded indefinitely.
> Since the water cooling is hardly a usable setup, DIY Perks decided to install a custom made copper heatsink for the processor and surrounding areas. The goal here was to push the heat to the rear cover of the camera. With only a copper heatsink installed along with some thermal paste, the Canon EOS R5 was able to...



Continue reading...


----------



## 2Cents (Nov 26, 2020)

I've had my R5 for 2 months and I have never gotten an overheat warning. I typically shoot 4k HQ, 4K 120, regular 4K, and photos.


----------



## Holland (Nov 26, 2020)

Very interesting video and clever solution to dissipate the heat generated by the camera. The solution presented here is clever but surely no rocket science; makes you think why Canon hasn't taken the effort to simply add some extra copper inside the R5 and at least make a decent attempt to solve the overheating problem instead of a simple software timer. As the presenter mentions: it shouldn't have been a big problem for Canon to design a decent cooling system like the one shown in the end and even make a bigger profit.


----------



## zim (Nov 26, 2020)

What a load of click bait pish


----------



## Jodumedia (Nov 26, 2020)

Interesting but also sad. Imagine if Canon had done the heat sink themselves and wouldn't have incurred the negative press they got. The marketing would have matched reality. 

Also I missed it. I wonder how 4k 120 and 4k HQ does with just the custom copper plate as it currently lasts longer than 8k.

I will say even now, for many use cases, the overheating isn't even an issue anymore and is just click bait BS. It is an amazing camera and video camera either way.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 26, 2020)

Jodumedia said:


> Interesting but also sad. Imagine if Canon had done the heat sink themselves and wouldn't have incurred the negative press they got. The marketing would have matched reality.
> 
> Also I missed it. I wonder how 4k 120 and 4k HQ does with just the custom copper plate as it currently lasts longer than 8k.
> 
> I will say even now, for many use cases, the overheating isn't even an issue anymore and is just click bait BS. It is an amazing camera and video camera either way.



I don't think he tried the 4 K modes, and I would have been curious to see that, too.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Nov 26, 2020)

2Cents said:


> I've had my R5 for 2 months and I have never gotten an overheat warning. I typically shoot 4k HQ, 4K 120, regular 4K, and photos.


That tells us nothing. You might shoot 10s clips. Fact: the camera overheats after a certain amount of time for the HQ modes, that's not in question, it's right there in the specs. If you keep under those limits it won't be a problem and for most people they'll never hit the limits. However, until fw 1.1.1 was released even shooting just stills ate into the allowed recording time for HQ modes. They've now ameliorated that a lot so it's a non issue for most people that aren't shooting feature length videos.


----------



## analoggrotto (Nov 26, 2020)

Why didnt they cram their pecker into the battery door switch as Andrew Ried did?


----------



## 2Cents (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> That tells us nothing. You might shoot 10s clips. Fact: the camera overheats after a certain amount of time for the HQ modes, that's not in question, it's right there in the specs. If you keep under those limits it won't be a problem and for most people they'll never hit the limits. However, until fw 1.1.1 was released even shooting just stills ate into the allowed recording time for HQ modes. They've now ameliorated that a lot so it's a non issue for most people that aren't shooting feature length videos.



What I'm saying is that this "cooling solution" tells you nothing. Nothing about this is real world. I can throw specs and shooting situations at you all day but it wouldn't be as sensational as a video post about a liquid cooling system hack for a $4k camera lol. 

I shoot professionally for a large media company, short and long form productions the R5. Most of my shooting is Run & Gun but could literally be 16 hours of shooting. I also use cinema cameras for extended shoots but my everyday cameras is the R5 and the 1DXmk3 and I've never had a problem. Maybe you will. I'm not here to solve overheating problems nor am I here to complain. I buy and use what works for me.


----------



## nchoh (Nov 26, 2020)

Holland said:


> Very interesting video and clever solution to dissipate the heat generated by the camera. The solution presented here is clever but surely no rocket science; makes you think why Canon hasn't taken the effort to simply add some extra copper inside the R5 and at least make a decent attempt to solve the overheating problem instead of a simple software timer. As the presenter mentions: it shouldn't have been a big problem for Canon to design a decent cooling system like the one shown in the end and even make a bigger profit.



This topic has been discussed ad nauseum. The simple answer is that if you don't have a big rig to dissipate the heat, you are going to burn your hands.


----------



## jam05 (Nov 27, 2020)

nchoh said:


> This topic has been discussed ad nauseum. The simple answer is that if you don't have a big rig to dissipate the heat, you are going to burn your hands.


That isnt the answer at all, merely your opinion.


----------



## Profit007 (Nov 27, 2020)

So who's going to manufacture and sell these heat sinks? Someone could make a nice cash splash.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 27, 2020)

Certainly interesting! 
Recording a black screen wouldn't engage the IBIS/AF thermal loads though
Does 8k/30 have no 29:59 recording limit?
What CFe card was used to record 4hrs of 8k/30?? Surely it would have been more than 2TB

I originally thought that a Canon designed grip would have been perfect with fan/power built in to cool the tripod mount (with heat pipes . They could have charged $500 and videographers would have lapped it up... even $1000 like they are charging for the WFT-R10A. No portrait buttons/joystick would be needed of course and could be as deep as needed.


----------



## melgross (Nov 27, 2020)

Profit007 said:


> So who's going to manufacture and sell these heat sinks? Someone could make a nice cash splash.


And void the warrantee.


----------



## leviathan18 (Nov 27, 2020)

that video was a slap for Canon a simple cooper heat sink, better thermal interface and use the part of the camera you wont touche while shooting results in a more usable camera.

the kicker is the recovery time, which makes it more usable.


----------



## Osama (Nov 27, 2020)

Canon’s cripple hammer is *******!


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 27, 2020)

leviathan18 said:


> that video was a slap for Canon a simple cooper heat sink, better thermal interface and use the part of the camera you wont touche while shooting results in a more usable camera.
> 
> the kicker is the recovery time, which makes it more usable.


we don't know what is the temperature at the back of the camera. It could be low temperature burn and may still be a problem with the flippy screen stowed (face in or out). Canon couldn't release a camera that had any low temperature burn surfaces. 
That said, videographers would find this very useful and are happy to have caveats to get the output they want/need. Even with no warranty, it is the only camera that can do what it does in that form factor for any cost.
I won't mod my R5 but the solution is almost too simple from an engineering perspective.

Ultimately, it might not be an issue if the low bit rates allow external recording removing one source of heat with no cards installed. There would still be processor cycle needed for the compression though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2020)

If a person or business wants to do serious 8K on a limited budget, having the camera modified might be a good solution. For someone like me, I'll never see a overheat. I'm the one they designed the camera for.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Nov 27, 2020)

leviathan18 said:


> that video was a slap for Canon a simple cooper heat sink, better thermal interface and use the part of the camera you wont touche while shooting results in a more usable camera.
> 
> the kicker is the recovery time, which makes it more usable.


The recovery time has more to do with firmware 1.1.1 then anything done in the video. I have no issues with record limits now that it has gotten cooler in Vancouver.


----------



## Daner (Nov 27, 2020)

As he points out in the video, routing the heat to the bottom plate is the key to offering a range of cooling options to meet the needs of different user groups. Passive L-bracket or rig, or active cooling with a battery grip. Look for it in the R5 Mark II.


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 27, 2020)

Canon should upgrade the R5 R6 in the next months... with better cooling! Everything else is not acceptable for me...


----------



## Memdroid (Nov 27, 2020)

I am not even a video guy but that second half of the video is actually pretty damn brilliant!


----------



## Kit. (Nov 27, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Canon should upgrade the R5 R6 in the next months... with better cooling! Everything else is not acceptable for me...


Canon should fulfill the existing preorders of the R5 in the next months. As long as I haven't yet got mine, I don't care if it's acceptable for you... or rather better if it's not.


----------



## KirkD (Nov 27, 2020)

What about wrapping plastic bag of crushed dry ice around the camera? For me, however, I simply do not care about the overheating issue. I shoot both stills and video. I have already used my R5 for two all-day video shoots, but shoot at 4K 30p so had no issues whatsoever (other than draining batteries dry). If I do want to shoot at a higher res, it is usually only for some slo-mo scene and only for 30 seconds or so. My audience is YouTube and precious few people complain about 4K 30p on YouTube.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Nov 27, 2020)

I've used the R5 for 3 months, both photographing and filming weddings in PA, SC, & AZ. I can't film a wedding in HQ mode (and don't believe others who say they can). This is on the newest firmware. However, the normal & crop 4k modes work great for my needs. I almost always have a handful of minutes available to shoot in 4k 120fps, and a decent amount in 60fps when I switch to those modes. I do see these numbers trickle down when shooting and I always make sure to turn off the camera as often as possible...boot time is 2 seconds so it's a non issue. This is the only modification I made to my shooting style and experiencing overheating no longer concerns me - I've always been able to get the shots I wanted in 60 or 120fps 4k. 

That said, I would likely mod and place that copper heat sink on my R5. Seems a no-brainer for much better heat management.


----------



## nchoh (Nov 27, 2020)

jam05 said:


> That isnt the answer at all, merely your opinion.


This is not my opinion. This has been discussed ad nauseum in earlier treads.


----------



## tarek (Nov 27, 2020)

zim said:


> What a load of click bait pish


 How is it clickbait? he literally does what the title says and what the thumbnails shows


----------



## padam (Nov 27, 2020)

This was really well done. I guess they only thing about this or why Canon didn't want to do this in the first place (if the internal layout really allows it) is the longetivity, that could be one reason they did this as they don't want a lot of warranty requests.

If this camera is being used for a lot of 8K / 4K 120p recording, will it degrade the sensor in the long run? That will only turn out in a few years time when used cameras start to hit the market.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Nov 27, 2020)

padam said:


> This was really well done. I guess they only thing about this or why Canon didn't want to do this in the first place (if the internal layout really allows it) is the longetivity, that could be one reason they did this as they don't want a lot of warranty requests.
> 
> If this camera is being used for a lot of 8K / 4K 120p recording, will it degrade the sensor in the long run? That will only turn out in a few years time when used cameras start to hit the market.



I can't imagine it's worse for longevity than running the sensor at 80+ Celsius all the time.


----------



## Greywind (Nov 28, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> we don't know what is the temperature at the back of the camera. It could be low temperature burn and may still be a problem with the flippy screen stowed (face in or out). Canon couldn't release a camera that had any low temperature burn surfaces.
> That said, videographers would find this very useful and are happy to have caveats to get the output they want/need. Even with no warranty, it is the only camera that can do what it does in that form factor for any cost.
> I won't mod my R5 but the solution is almost too simple from an engineering perspective.
> 
> Ultimately, it might not be an issue if the low bit rates allow external recording removing one source of heat with no cards installed. There would still be processor cycle needed for the compression though.


You missed it, the video show that with only internal cooper plate, back of the camera is at 50 C.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 28, 2020)

Holland said:


> Very interesting video and clever solution to dissipate the heat generated by the camera. The solution presented here is clever but surely no rocket science; makes you think why Canon hasn't taken the effort to simply add some extra copper inside the R5 and at least make a decent attempt to solve the overheating problem instead of a simple software timer. As the presenter mentions: it shouldn't have been a big problem for Canon to design a decent cooling system like the one shown in the end and even make a bigger profit.


This solution would make the back of the camera dangerously hot.
There is no way that Canon would go with this


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 28, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> I've used the R5 for 3 months, both photographing and filming weddings in PA, SC, & AZ. I can't film a wedding in HQ mode (and don't believe others who say they can).


There are literally videos posted on Youtube of weddings shot in HQ.
I do not believe HQ is necessary but the best way is through an Atomos Ninja V


----------



## bbb34 (Nov 28, 2020)

Greywind said:


> You missed it, the video show that with only internal cooper plate, back of the camera is at 50 C.



According to theory, low temperature burn starts at 44°C for exposure beyond 6 hours. At 50°C the time needed to cause 1st degree burns is in the order of 10 minutes.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 28, 2020)

1: Canon never said it's a video-centric camera
2: It was the first 8k mirrorless
3: The firmware improved the recording time
4: No matter which new camera Canon turns out, trolls will always desperately keep searching for any perfectible feature, exagerate the drawback into a world-shattering drama, kiss their wonderful Sony good-night, and grin a large smile at whoever stupidly fell into their trap !


----------



## weixing (Nov 28, 2020)

Many use the DSLR/mirrorless camera for Astrophotography done this long ago... they cool it to below zero. I think some company sell this type of modded cool camera.


----------



## Greywind (Nov 29, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> According to theory, low temperature burn starts at 44°C for exposure beyond 6 hours. At 50°C the time needed to cause 1st degree burns is in the order of 10 minutes.


If you put your hand at that place, you get low temperature burn. But it's unlikely that you have to place your hand right at that place, you hardly accidentally touch it, and even if you do, you need to do that for 10 min. 
Other parts' temperature are way below that. 
Further more, in long session of video recording where the low temperature burn might pose a risk, I often see people put it on a rig or a gimbal .etc and it's pretty safe that way. 
Of course, it's a personal's choice but soon there will be companies offering this internal mod and the baseplate fan. It would be very useful for 4K HQ.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 29, 2020)

2Cents said:


> What I'm saying is that this "cooling solution" tells you nothing. Nothing about this is real world. I can throw specs and shooting situations at you all day but it wouldn't be as sensational as a video post about a liquid cooling system hack for a $4k camera lol.
> 
> I shoot professionally for a large media company, short and long form productions the R5. Most of my shooting is Run & Gun but could literally be 16 hours of shooting. I also use cinema cameras for extended shoots but my everyday cameras is the R5 and the 1DXmk3 and I've never had a problem. Maybe you will. I'm not here to solve overheating problems nor am I here to complain. I buy and use what works for me.


The test in the video is bogus. 
Many people have demonstrated being able to record 8K indefinitely just by using a fan but without any heatsink.
He needs to test the fan mod on another R5 with no heatsink to prove the heatsink is necessary.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Nov 29, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> I am not even a video guy but that second half of the video is actually pretty damn brilliant!



Of all the heat related videos about the R5 and heat, this seems by far the best, and even makes Gerald Undone's seem boring. It was fun to watch some actual disassembly and fabrication.


----------



## 2Cents (Nov 29, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The test in the video is bogus.
> Many people have demonstrated being able to record 8K indefinitely just by using a fan but without any heatsink.
> He needs to test the fan mod on another R5 with no heatsink to prove the heatsink is necessary.


Personally I have no problem with tests, breakdowns, and solutions to any problem but people who follow these creators tend to ignore that what's made for youtube is made for youtube and what's real world use is completely different. Hell, I might start a youtube channel one day. "Please like and subscribe"


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 29, 2020)

2Cents said:


> Personally I have no problem with tests, breakdowns, and solutions to any problem but people who follow these creators tend to ignore that what's made for youtube is made for youtube and what's real world use is completely different. Hell, I might start a youtube channel one day. "Please like and subscribe"



And leave a comment below!


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 29, 2020)

Greywind said:


> You missed it, the video show that with only internal cooper plate, back of the camera is at 50 C.


Yep, missed it... canon wouldn't allow an external surface >~35C even if it is not a place where you would place your finders. Not sure what that temperature level would do to the rear LCD display if placed face in either but Canon could use a timer if the LCD is locked away with a warning in the view finder to open it up.


----------



## Aregal (Nov 29, 2020)

Jodumedia said:


> Interesting but also sad. Imagine if Canon had done the heat sink themselves and wouldn't have incurred the negative press they got. The marketing would have matched reality.
> 
> Also I missed it. I wonder how 4k 120 and 4k HQ does with just the custom copper plate as it currently lasts longer than 8k.
> 
> I will say even now, for many use cases, the overheating isn't even an issue anymore and is just click bait BS. It is an amazing camera and video camera either way.


I agree but I’ve never overheated or hit my temp./rec time limits either since getting mine on July 30. I honestly thought that everyone else’s units were defective.


----------



## Skux (Nov 30, 2020)

The fact that a single copper plate and some thermal paste can almost completely alleviate the thermal issues just goes to show how badly this camera is designed.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 30, 2020)

Skux said:


> The fact that a single copper plate and some thermal paste can almost completely alleviate the thermal issues just goes to show how badly this camera is designed.



You assume that there wasn't some reason they could not duct the heat to the surface of the camera, for example liability or regulation on how hot they could allow it to get.

In other words they may have had no choice but to design it "badly."


----------



## Kit. (Nov 30, 2020)

Skux said:


> The fact that a single copper plate and some thermal paste can almost completely alleviate the thermal issues


The fact is that it cannot. It relies on a trick that is unacceptable for a primarily stills camera.


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 30, 2020)

I’ve seen 2 articles on fstoppers on YT ad-revenue:

one said that 1000 views equates to roughly $4.9. The other one said $3. 1M views gets you 3K. So far, he’s approaching the 350K so from ad revenue alone he’s made at least a grand. Plus no doubt from the direct advertising he also makes some on top. Making it >10 mins or multiple of 10 mins apparently increases ad revenue so you can sell more.

For a video posted in November starting off with the v1 firmware times is disappointing. And in fact even after the firmware upgrade, he still mentions 2 hours cool down. Which isn't what I found in my tests with a simple USB fan, especially if you are indoors in controlled conditions. But hey, the full truth doesn't sell YT minutes.

His suggestion of making a grip add on, negates the point as others have mentioned, that for photographers you would be pushing heat to the bottom or the back and not dispersing it efficiently, which Canon couldn't do. Great for video, indoors, on a tripod. Ditto the copper heat sink.

Bottom line - he's talented enough to put together a reasonable solution, which many will want to try for themselves. And he's not as bad as others on YT bending the facts to promote his point (guess that's why he has 2.5m followers). And for his use-case (indoor 8k), sure it will work well enough (assuming an external mic, which isnt near to the fan at the back).

Personally, I think I will wait for the Easter 2021 firmware and see what the Raw light and other modes, and then see where things stand.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 30, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> For a video posted in November starting off with the v1 firmware times is disappointing. And in fact even after the firmware upgrade, he still mentions 2 hours cool down. Which isn't what I found in my tests with a simple USB fan, especially if you are indoors in controlled conditions. But hey, the full truth doesn't sell YT minutes.



I was thinking the same, and though he didn't say exactly these words I think he did that purposefully to test whether there was a timer component to the shutdown warnings. And his results did show that when it still kicked off even when the water cooler was on and the camera components cool. So cat's out of the bag on that one, Canon! lol.

-Brian


----------



## leviathan18 (Nov 30, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> I’ve seen 2 articles on fstoppers on YT ad-revenue:
> 
> one said that 1000 views equates to roughly $4.9. The other one said $3. 1M views gets you 3K. So far, he’s approaching the 350K so from ad revenue alone he’s made at least a grand. Plus no doubt from the direct advertising he also makes some on top. Making it >10 mins or multiple of 10 mins apparently increases ad revenue so you can sell more.
> 
> ...



the recovery time waas 5 min after the mod, go watch the video again


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 30, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> I’ve seen 2 articles on fstoppers on YT ad-revenue:
> 
> one said that 1000 views equates to roughly $4.9. The other one said $3.


Youtube ads are bid on depending on the content the algorithm finds videos that best match the bids and inserts the ads.
Every video basically has a different rate.
The creators also have the option to have more ads.
The length of the video also helps determine the number of ads.
(This post has been brought to you by skillshare)


----------



## Stu_bert (Dec 1, 2020)

leviathan18 said:


> the recovery time waas 5 min after the mod, go watch the video again


My bad, I thought he said it twice but i will take your word for it...


----------



## Stu_bert (Dec 1, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I was thinking the same, and though he didn't say exactly these words I think he did that purposefully to test whether there was a timer component to the shutdown warnings. And his results did show that when it still kicked off even when the water cooler was on and the camera components cool. So cat's out of the bag on that one, Canon! lol.
> 
> -Brian


Agreed, but that was all discussed and discovered in August. In that respect, nothing new here I think. He orchestrated about 9 mins around v1 just to double the video length so he maximises his ad revenue (don’t blame him).

Even the tear down in China pre v1.1 hardware suggested timers and poor cooling.

His solution is neat, and for anyone that likes to dabble, eminently achievable if you need those recording times and you don’t care too much about the warranty. I prefer to see what happens with the next firmware, since 1.1 makes things more usable for my purposes.


----------



## Greywind (Dec 2, 2020)

Stu_bert said:


> Agreed, but that was all discussed and discovered in August. In that respect, nothing new here I think. He orchestrated about 9 mins around v1 just to double the video length so he maximises his ad revenue (don’t blame him).
> 
> Even the tear down in China pre v1.1 hardware suggested timers and poor cooling.
> 
> His solution is neat, and for anyone that likes to dabble, eminently achievable if you need those recording times and you don’t care too much about the warranty. I prefer to see what happens with the next firmware, since 1.1 makes things more usable for my purposes.


There is quite a few arguments about whether a timer exist or not given all those evidence. I think the watercooling on v1 part give the conclusion for that. 
As for warranty, 1 year later when majority of purchase have warranty expired then this is very relevant.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 2, 2020)

Greywind said:


> As for warranty, 1 year later when majority of purchase have warranty expired then this is very relevant.


I bought an extended warranty.
It was kind of underhanded because the camera store tricked me into thinking that maybe my R5 had arrived when it was still weeks away but they offered me a large discount plus an extra year of warranty.


----------



## sulla (Dec 2, 2020)

Holland said:


> Very interesting video and clever solution to dissipate the heat generated by the camera. The solution presented here is clever but surely no rocket science; makes you think why Canon hasn't taken the effort to simply add some extra copper inside the R5 and at least make a decent attempt to solve the overheating problem instead of a simple software timer. As the presenter mentions: it shouldn't have been a big problem for Canon to design a decent cooling system like the one shown in the end and even make a bigger profit.



Indeed, a very simple improvement to the camera. As it is minimally invasive, Canon could make a running change to the produciton and exchange the internal metal heat spreader and transfer heat to the backside. Probably Canon won't, as they said in an interview they didn't want to have hot surfaces and rather not risk "low temperature burns", and this solution causes 50°C surface temperature, which is just at the edge of being touchable, but certainly not for prolonged time.

This solution, however, represents an opportunity for a 3rd party conversion service. ;-)


----------



## sulla (Dec 2, 2020)

Skux said:


> The fact that a single copper plate and some thermal paste can almost completely alleviate the thermal issues just goes to show how badly this camera is designed.


And just how accurate our first analyses of this "phenomenon" were.


----------



## -pekr- (Dec 3, 2020)

Well, it just proves that all the people bashing EOSHD owe the guy some apology. Canon apparently could do much better job here, but decided not to. Most probably not purposedly, but thinking that it should be good enough for stills camera anyway. 

Would they allow transfer of the heat to the bottom or the back of the camera, they could easily create a grip for the cooling purpose, having a solution for those, who really need it. 

It is just unbelievable, unbearable and embarrassing.


----------



## -pekr- (Dec 3, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> This solution would make the back of the camera dangerously hot.
> There is no way that Canon would go with this



What you call being "dangerously hot" is just your opinion. They could as well lead it to the bottom plate and create a special grip with some cooling fan. It would allow extended time of operation only with such system being attached. So you consider back being hot a problem, but the unit going up to 82C being OK, right?


----------



## Greywind (Dec 3, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> What you call being "dangerously hot" is just your opinion. They could as well lead it to the bottom plate and create a special grip with some cooling fan. It would allow extended time of operation only with such system being attached. So you consider back being hot a problem, but the unit going up to 82C being OK, right?


True, 25min without "fan grip". Unlimited with "fan grip".


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 3, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> What you call being "dangerously hot" is just your opinion. They could as well lead it to the bottom plate and create a special grip with some cooling fan. It would allow extended time of operation only with such system being attached. So you consider back being hot a problem, but the unit going up to 82C being OK, right?


It is not his opinion... It is based off of at the very least the ECMA-287 Standard. I believe that Europe has adopted even stricter standards for electronics and wearables. 

Anything that is continuously held by a non skilled person should be limited to a surface temperature of 43°C and below. 







ECMA-287 - Ecma International


Safety of electronic equipment - The requirements of this standard are intended to provide protection to persons and to the surrounding of the equipment




www.ecma-international.org





Canon's design is likely more aimed at keeping that 82°C away from the external surface then it is about cooling the camera. 

Heat pads vs thermal paste. 
no real heat flow from the thermal pads to the back of the Camera. 
A skilled engineer (and Canon has loads) knew what they were trying to do an it appears they achieved it. 

Safe operating temperatures.


----------



## -pekr- (Dec 3, 2020)

Ramage said:


> It is not his opinion... It is based off of at the very least the ECMA-287 Standard. I believe that Europe has adopted even stricter standards for electronics and wearables.
> 
> Anything that is continuously held by a non skilled person should be limited to a surface temperature of 43°C and below.
> View attachment 194270
> ...



Yes, those PhD weirdos often tend to stick to safe bets. They should look into an enthusiams and attitude of 80ties guys starting in garages, maybe then they would dedicate more thoughts of how to solve such issues. Wait - for them, it was not issue at all - they just programmed a stupid timer to protect the camera and that's just it.

Then some marketing idiot at Canon decided to market the camera as an 8K video camera monster, first of the breed. If they would stand with both feets on the ground, they would be more honest with their efforts, propagating R5 as a stills camera with some cool video features, they would not receive the shit storm they did. And they fully deserved it.

The guy doing the home trick measured cca 50C at the back of the camera, at home conditions, in a complete DYI effort. He could tweak it to not go higher than to 43C you mention as being a standard requirement imo. And he would still probably receive a better result than what Canon did imo. 

Canon could also offer a special grip with an active cooling, which could dissipate the heat from the bottom of the camera. No grip would mean just recent / default behaviour. All that, if they would want to, but they didn't.


----------



## Greywind (Dec 4, 2020)

Ramage said:


> It is not his opinion... It is based off of at the very least the ECMA-287 Standard. I believe that Europe has adopted even stricter standards for electronics and wearables.
> 
> Anything that is continuously held by a non skilled person should be limited to a surface temperature of 43°C and below.
> View attachment 194270
> ...


Hmm, with the mod actually only the back reach 50, other parts of camera not reach that high. 
Even without any mod, CF card slot could reach 57 already (base on Lensrental's article).
So I assume that, even with the mod, the part of camera that would be continously hold is slightly above the 43 degree threshold or even lower.
The hot back which reach 50 is still under the threshold for "touched shortly" and "maybe touch".


----------



## foxfender (Jul 1, 2021)

2Cents said:


> I shoot professionally for a large media company, short and long form productions the R5. Most of my shooting is Run & Gun but could literally be 16 hours of shooting. I also use cinema cameras for extended shoots but my everyday cameras is the R5 and the 1DXmk3 and I've never had a problem.


Do you shoot 8K or 4KHQ all day long without any overheating issue though?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 5, 2021)

foxfender said:


> Do you shoot 8K or 4KHQ all day long without any overheating issue though?


No I don't. And i don't want to. Its not made for that kind of recording. I use a Ninja V when I have to travel super light and need to record 4k HQ lengthier projects with R5s but I have other equipment for long form.


----------



## Greywind (Aug 19, 2021)

Update for anyone is interested in the mod.
I have modded my own R5 with thermal pad as in the video.
My R5 is out of warranty, and I got degree in electronic as well as some years working experience. My comment about the process is that it's simple enough for an expert/technician but very easy to f*ck up for any newbie.
I'm using the best thermal pad which is not conductive with the heat transfer rate is 17W/mK (Alphacool) of 1.5mm and 1mm thickness. There are better performance thermal pad which is graphite-based (50+ W/mK) but those are electrical conductive and can't be used here.
I use the stock alumnium piece unlike the copper one in the video. At first I just want to test and order the piece to be laser cut later. But the thermal performance is so good that I don't order anymore.
Result: ambient temperature was about 37-39 deg C those day (summer), no direct sunlight hit the camera. Camera was put on tripod and recording the street. I don't have CF Express card so I could only test 4K HQ with my V90 SD card. The camera recording 6 hours straight, all I do is hit the record button every 30min, and replace/format SD cards. Touching the camera is just slightly warm, don't feel any unconformtable at all. After 6 hours I don't think anymore test is needed to conclude simple modding will fix the overheating issue.
Firmware 1.3 at the test time


----------

